# First dado with router



## Zerk (Jun 24, 2014)

Did my first dado with the router, which will be how I do it from now on probably. Sure like not screwing around with taking dado blades on and off the table saw. Plus it was a perfect 3/4.

I need to remake the T jig I made. I never thought about doing plywood and doing both sides of the shelve at the same time. No marking the wood, and both exact. But my jig was not long enough to do 20" across.


Just a practice plywood shelf for basement. I was impressed with how the bit did 1/4 depth on first pass. Can I expect this on hard wood too?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good job I guess. Did not see a pic of a dado or your T jig whatever that is.


----------



## Zerk (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I saw the jig here. Just two pieces of plywood screwed togeth to make a T. Long part sits on piece, is guide for router, other pieces butts against piece, holding it at 90. Run bit through the piece, so you can line up where your bit will cut.

I can take pic tomorrow. I have seen more complicated ones, but this is quick and dirty and can make one for another size dado fast.


----------



## Zerk (Jun 24, 2014)

Nothing fancy, but for a beginner, it worked good.

How to Build a Router Jig for Perfect Dadoes | Startwoodworking.com


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Zerk said:


> I think I saw the jig here. Just two pieces of plywood screwed togeth to make a T. Long part sits on piece, is guide for router, other pieces butts against piece, holding it at 90. Run bit through the piece, so you can line up where your bit will cut.


Like this one, Zerk?










Works for me.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Zerk (Jun 24, 2014)

Very similar


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Quick and dirty - ready in 5 minutes


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jan 5, 2016)

This is such a good idea! I'll have to keep this in mind for my next project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty neat doing something like that for the first time. I don't use a shop made jig, but have something called a Dado Wiz, which is a metal device that gives you an exact fit groove, dado or rabbit, exactly where you want it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You might try your jig with a 1/2" bit and take two passes to size for ply...it's a bit less than what a 3/4" bit will cut and will make it more exact fit.

Several jig designs are available for precise dado/groove cutting for different size wood...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

You might want to take a look at "exact width dado jig". It's an improvement on the one shown here. Lots of plans out there. It makes getting the correct width dado a breeze. I think mt stringer posted a design a while ago.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cutting dados and rabbits across the width of your work pieces, then cutting them to size is about the only way I know of to get the darn things to match.


----------



## hoangtrong001cho (Jan 12, 2016)

well done????


----------

